#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  What are the most annoying things about YouTube?

## Bhavya

YouTube becomes one of the popular and engaging social media platforms. As much as we love to watch videos and vlogs on YouTube, we can't deny the fact that YouTube also has some annoying things. So, guys, Can you tell me what are the most annoying things about YouTube?

----------

